# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  calling  all girls

## Shaktipwr

I am new to Ubuntu and slightly new to Linux.......I am wondering about what other Chicas are out there!  My friends are totally scared to change over and I want to show them that we can join in the computer geek gen too!  Speak up Ladies!

----------


## lamalex

linuxchix.org
There is also Ubuntu Women 
Get involved!

----------


## geekygirl

..hence my user name  :Razz:  lol

----------


## Meskarune

If any of your friends want to switch over, I would be happy to help them out with any questions or concerns. I can be IM'ed on any network under the user name "meskarune". 

But try giving them some live cd's and see what happens.  :Very Happy:

----------


## pony

I'm a girl,10 years old, and I am into computers. Don't be afraid to switch. If you really don't want to switch then try installing virtual box.

----------


## Sef

Closed. Necromancing.

----------

